

Tell HN: Free Book Giveaway - santry

UPDATE: Everything except Operating Systems 2e (Deitel) has been claimed. I'll try to get everything shipped out in the next few days. Happy Holidays everyone!<p>- Sean<p>It's been a little while since one of these was posted. I'm giving away a handful of technical books. If you see some you like, just email me (in profile) and I'll send it to you, no charge.<p>Net Words (Usborne) -- Gone!<p>Ruby for Rails (Black) -- Gone!<p>Pragmatic Version Control with CVS -- Gone!<p>Web Design on a Shoestring (Bickner) -- Gone!<p>Design Patterns (GoF) -- Gone!<p>Operating Systems 3e (Stallings) -- Gone!<p>Pragmatic Ajax -- Gone!<p>Restful Web Services (O'Reilly) -- Gone!<p>Nerds A Brief History of the Internet -- Gone!<p>Cascading Style Sheets The Definitive Guide (O'Reilly) -- Gone!<p>Pragmatic Project Automation -- Gone!<p>Operating Systems 3e (Deitel) -- Gone!<p>Operating Systems 2e (Deitel)<p>Agile Web Development with Rails 1e -- Gone!<p>Pragmatic Unit Testing in Java with JUnit -- Gone!<p>The Rails Way 1e (Fernandez) -- Gone!<p>Eric Meyer on CSS -- Gone!<p>Designing with Web Standards 1e (Zeldman) -- Gone!<p>Here are some pictures of what's available:<p>http://imgur.com/3FgKs.jpg<p>http://imgur.com/mrV6E.jpg<p>http://imgur.com/OFkw7.jpg<p>http://imgur.com/zBKQg.jpg
======
santry
Looks like I can't edit any more. All the books have been claimed at this
point. I hope you all enjoy them!

~~~
calloc
Damn, I was hoping for the last operating system book!

Thanks for your generosity anyway!

------
there
plug: there are still some free books available on <http://hntrades.com/>

~~~
gaustin
Sorry I missed the books. There are some real gems in there.

I had no idea something like HNTrades existed. Shameless self-promotion... I
just posted my iMac up for sale on there: <http://hntrades.com/items/show/151>

------
paraschopra
Gosh, why did I have dinner instead of checking this thread! :)

Just kidding. I think it is a great initiative. Kudos to you for offering such
an amazing collection of books.

------
OmarTv
aww man... didnt see this....

just if by any chance any free book for html newbie learning?

